# Winter Tandem project



## derrick (6 Oct 2014)

After riding with my grandaughter using a tag along,she has know out grown it, i thought i would try a tandem with her, So today i got hold of a nice clean frame and a few bits and pieces to go with it, i plan to strip and repaint it ready for next spring, upgrade the gearing to 9 speed, and fit drop bars and make it a bit more racy, It has 26" wheels, will find some nice slicks for it, Am looking forward to our first ride.


----------



## derrick (28 Oct 2014)

It's Pink, 2k paint let it dry a bit then a nice polish.


----------



## gavintc (28 Oct 2014)

I think Guy Martin might have a spare tandem that he is no longer intending to use.


----------



## derrick (28 Oct 2014)

This is a proper one.


----------



## Alex H (29 Oct 2014)

derrick said:


> It's Pink, 2k paint let it dry a bit then a nice polish.



'Interesting' colour - I hope you're going to be wearing matching kit


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2014)

derrick said:


> This is a proper one.


@derrick not sure old your daughter is , but we went out and bought a tandem for similar reasons a few years ago and till she was 12 my daughter and i had some fantastic father & daughter sessions on it .

so well done and make sure you both enjoy it


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2014)

Good on yer  Bet she loves the pink


----------



## tribanjules (29 Oct 2014)

my daughter would also love it - we had a great ride on hired one from Keswick


----------



## derrick (14 Jan 2015)

Nearly there, just need to source a long drop caliper brake, a little fettle on the gears and we will be ready for a little shake down ride, The grand kids are going to love it.






It needs a few stickers to break it up a bit.


----------



## derrick (21 Feb 2015)

Well we had our first ride on the tandem today, Felt very odd to start with, We took it to our local park where they have an oval track to try it out on, after a few laps it started to feel good, the pair of us getting used to riding it, The gears were silky smooth so the time spent messing with them was worth while, ended up doing just over 5 miles, we had to stop as my grandaughter was not happy with the saddle and her feet kept slipping of the pedals, so we need to fit clipless pedals and try another saddle,Am well pleased with the build everything worked without any fiddling, will be getting out on it again in a couple of weeks time,
https://www.strava.com/activities/257917529#kudos


----------



## tribanjules (21 Feb 2015)

looks fantastic !!


----------

